# My Unholy Grail



## HomeBody (Oct 30, 2013)

I visited the green landfill in a nearby town and stumbled upon a 24" walnut someone dumped. It was in 2 logs and I cut 2 sections out with crotches. Got to try out my new Warn 8000 winch. What a work saver. My next thing will be to get a 12' trailer with 3500 lb. axles and brakes. My little 8' trailer is okay for crotches but I still need to be able to carry an 8 footer. I made the wood guides on the ramp from osage that I milled. Worked real well. Gary

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a great setup! Nice find on the walnut too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice job. Nice wood. That trailer is ideal.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice score! I wish my town allowed us to dig thru that sort of stuff. They only give it away once it goes thru the tub grinder.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice find, and set-up. I sure could use something like that. If I find something bigger than I can get into my pickup by myself, or with one other, Im outta luck...


----------



## justturnin (Oct 30, 2013)

I am so sick and tired of reading threads where you guys are scoring all of this awesome wood...... and by sick and tired I mean jealous. :(

Great score. I wish the dumps around here let you pick. Everything is shut down that I call due to "liability"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 30, 2013)

I got lucky for a change. Hang in there and keep looking, you'll find something. I hear you on the liability. Eventually, someone cutting firewood out there will cut their foot off and sue the city and that will be the end of it. So far, no problems hauling logs away. You have to be a resident to dump, which I'm not, but figure I'm helping them out hauling away what they'd eventually have to send a guy out to burn. We checked those logs with a metal detector and didn't get a peep. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I got lucky for a change. Hang in there and keep looking, you'll find something. I hear you on the liability. Eventually, someone cutting firewood out there will cut their foot off and sue the city and that will be the end of it. So far, no problems hauling logs away. You have to be a resident to dump, which I'm not, but figure I'm helping them out hauling away what they'd eventually have to send a guy out to burn. We checked those logs with a metal detector and didn't get a peep. Gary


 Careful on the metal detector thing. The ones sold at woodcraft and rockler don't penetrate that deep into a log. Only a few inches at best. You would be better served using that type after each cut thru the log to get an idea of what will be in the next cut.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 30, 2013)

The friend that helped me with the logs has a top of the line Garret. Even that won't cover a 24" log though. These are all likely yard trees in the landfill so no telling what's inside. Like Crackerjacks...the surprise is what's inside. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2013)

Great find and save! Nice set up with the winch too. :D;)


----------



## Molokai (Nov 1, 2013)

What people throw away! :(
When i was in Dalmatia, i saw people burn olive logs, and i mean very old 200 years old wood.... Good that i was visiting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 1, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice score! I wish my town allowed us to dig thru that sort of stuff. They only give it away once it goes thru the tub grinder.


 

I understand your pain.....we too grind everything into mulch(to be given away). The county won't even allow the giving away of firewood!

Try looking for "Solid Fill wanted" signs and digging in there....trees don't make good 'solid fill' so no one minds if you grab them.




Nice score! I agree, you might want to find a bigger trailer. That way you can make fewer trips, and bring home bigger scores!!!


Scott (I'd have grabbed it too) B


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jan 10, 2014)

Our dumps around here don't allow any rummaging through either. The only way wood gets out of the dump once it goes there, is when they give it away as free mulch.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

Our town lets you haul away from the compost site as long as you aren't running a saw on site. I picked up a bunch of maple a few years back that was just crazy spalted.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 11, 2014)

Great find and what beautiful wood. It always amazes me what folks will throw away.


----------

